# megavalanche 2011



## Seve (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist ja nicht mehr lange, dann startet die Anmeldung für Megavalanche 2011..fährt denn hier jemand mit?

Grüße Seve


----------



## placeboworld80 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ab wann startet die Anmeldung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seve (20. Dezember 2010)

soweit ich mich richtig erinner am 10.1.


----------



## placeboworld80 (20. Dezember 2010)

Wo steht das? Dieses Jahr war es der 11.01. ...


----------



## philwillfahrn (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja, mich würde es auch interessieren wann und wo ich mich anmelden kann...


----------



## Seve (22. Dezember 2010)

http://www.megavalanche.com/inscription-mega-avalanche.html


----------



## Stagediver (22. Dezember 2010)

Seve schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es ist ja nicht mehr lange, dann startet die Anmeldung für Megavalanche 2011..fährt denn hier jemand mit?
> 
> Grüße Seve



Hallo Seve.

Bin gerade bei der Urlaubsplanung.
Wenn mir mein Chef wohlgesonnen ist, bin ich mit zwei Kumpels dabei.

Grüsse Ingolf.


----------



## Seve (23. Dezember 2010)

Ok auch wenn ich im LADIES ONLY eigentlich nach TeilnehmerINNEN gesucht habt, trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass schon mal Leute aus NBG hinfahren^^ dann hoff ich is der Chef mal gnädig


----------



## Stagediver (23. Dezember 2010)

Seve schrieb:


> Ok auch wenn ich im LADIES ONLY eigentlich nach TeilnehmerINNEN gesucht habt, trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass schon mal Leute aus NBG hinfahren^^ dann hoff ich is der Chef mal gnädig



Ohh, jetzt seh ichs erst

Hatte Megavalanche in die SuFu eingegeben und da kam dieser Thread als aktuellster. Das er "Mädels only" ist hab ich nicht bemerkt. Bitte um Entschuldigung

Grüsse


----------



## Bobbi (4. Januar 2011)

Schön und gut das es ein Ladies-Only Unterforum gibt, aber bitte ändert die Thread-Überschrift. Durch die Suchfunktion bin ich auch hierher gekommen und wollte gerade anfangen mit schreiben. Sehr verwirrend.


----------



## Scorpion (12. Januar 2011)

wo und wann kann ich mich denn anmelden für die megavalange?und wann und wo ist das überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatlinerider (12. Januar 2011)

[email protected] kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen wo und wann ich mich anmelden kann!? und wenn mir noch einer sagt wann und wo das statt findet wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## Bobbi (12. Januar 2011)

Lesen bildet, -> Posting Nr. 6 oder Google


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Januar 2011)

Flatlinerider schrieb:


> [email protected] kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen wo und wann ich mich anmelden kann!? und wenn mir noch einer sagt wann und wo das statt findet wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!



Du kannst aber schon auf einen Link klicken, oder?


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2011)

Und wer von den *Mädels *ist denn nun dabei? Mich würde allein schon das Zuschauen reizen...


----------

